# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Stopped test E 500mg p/w cycle after 4 weeks, how long should PCT be done for?

## zeeibi

Hey guys was on a standard beginner cycle of 500mg test E.
Had to stop the cycle at the end of week 4 due to heart issues, so i had done 8 jabs all up.

Ive been doin .25mg adex eod up until the start of pct and i have started to take;

Clomd 52.5mg
Nlova 40mg

been on that dosage for 2 days now, should i really be doing a full 4 week PCT as normal after a full cycle or less? And are the dosages correct for such a short period?


thx guys

----------


## Mental Pig

In my opinion a 4 week pct should be suffice for a 4 week cycle, if it were me i have done 6 week pcts each cycle "which is only 3" and i have had no problems. Also i have done 8 week cycles with 6 week pcts and i have come off cycles nicely  :Smilie: 

Although im sure a more experienced member may be able to shed a lil more light on this topic for you.

----------


## zeeibi

> In my opinion a 4 week pct should be suffice for a 4 week cycle, if it were me i have done 6 week pcts each cycle "which is only 3" and i have had no problems. Also i have done 8 week cycles with 6 week pcts and i have come off cycles nicely 
> 
> Although im sure a more experienced member may be able to shed a lil more light on this topic for you.


mm well i have enuff to run the pct for 4+ weeks at the correct/high dosages but just wondering if 4 weeks at high dosage will be overkill for that short a cycle period.
It is a concern also because the pct chemicals themselves have there own toxic levels and dont want to be eatting more chemicals then i have to..

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Stopping short happens. Nothing to sweat. I'd probably run your PCT for four weeks. At four weeks of pinning 500mg, you're most likely shut down. As far as PCT chems being toxic, from my research your clomiphene citrate is probably more "toxic" as opposed to the tamoxifen citrate. So its possible that you could lower your clomid dosage slightly (if you're concerned about the possible effects on vision) and keep the nolva at more "normal" levels. Perhaps something along the lines of:

Clomid: 50/25/25/25

Nolva: 40/40/20/20

You're only a 1/3rd of the way into your cycle so you should recover much more easily and quickly. Still, do NOT expect to be back at 100% immediately following your PCT. It takes time to recover, even after the proper protocols. Good call on your part by stopping early due to other health issues. If I may ask, what kind of heart issues does a 22yr old have. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...t=#post6283020

----------


## zeeibi

> Stopping short happens. Nothing to sweat. I'd probably run your PCT for four weeks. At four weeks of pinning 500mg, you're most likely shut down. As far as PCT chems being toxic, from my research your clomiphene citrate is probably more "toxic" as opposed to the tamoxifen citrate. So its possible that you could lower your clomid dosage slightly (if you're concerned about the possible effects on vision) and keep the nolva at more "normal" levels. Perhaps something along the lines of:
> 
> Clomid: 50/25/25/25
> 
> Nolva: 40/40/20/20
> 
> You're only a 1/3rd of the way into your cycle so you should recover much more easily and quickly. Still, do NOT expect to be back at 100% immediately following your PCT. It takes time to recover, even after the proper protocols. Good call on your part by stopping early due to other health issues. If I may ask, what kind of heart issues does a 22yr old have. 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...t=#post6283020



cheers for the info mate apreciate it, i will run it 4 weeks with a lower dose as u suggest.

heart issues are here

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e#.UNkuveSmgQL

Pericarditis basically...thank god its better now but it just wouldnt have been worth it to continue my cycle without being able to train. 
Have a stress test early february so after that if all is well i will consider the gear again

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

No prob. One other thing...wait until 14 days from your last pin of Test to start your PCT. Good luck!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Stopping short happens. Nothing to sweat. I'd probably run your PCT for four weeks. At four weeks of pinning 500mg, you're most likely shut down. As far as PCT chems being toxic, from my research your clomiphene citrate is probably more "toxic" as opposed to the tamoxifen citrate. So its possible that you could lower your clomid dosage slightly (if you're concerned about the possible effects on vision) and keep the nolva at more "normal" levels. Perhaps something along the lines of:
> 
> Clomid: 50/25/25/25
> 
> Nolva: 40/40/20/20
> 
> You're only a 1/3rd of the way into your cycle so you should recover much more easily and quickly. Still, do NOT expect to be back at 100% immediately following your PCT. It takes time to recover, even after the proper protocols. Good call on your part by stopping early due to other health issues. If I may ask, what kind of heart issues does a 22yr old have. 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...t=#post6283020





> No prob. One other thing...wait until 14 days from your last pin of Test to start your PCT. Good luck!


OOS is right on target, as usual.

----------


## DeadlyD

> Stopping short happens. Nothing to sweat. I'd probably run your PCT for four weeks. At four weeks of pinning 500mg, you're most likely shut down. As far as PCT chems being toxic, from my research your clomiphene citrate is probably more "toxic" as opposed to the tamoxifen citrate. So its possible that you could lower your clomid dosage slightly (if you're concerned about the possible effects on vision) and keep the nolva at more "normal" levels. Perhaps something along the lines of:
> 
> Clomid: 50/25/25/25
> 
> Nolva: 40/40/20/20
> 
> You're only a 1/3rd of the way into your cycle so you should recover much more easily and quickly. Still, do NOT expect to be back at 100% immediately following your PCT. It takes time to recover, even after the proper protocols. Good call on your part by stopping early due to other health issues. If I may ask, what kind of heart issues does a 22yr old have.
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...t=#post6283020


Great advise ^^^^^^

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> OOS is right on target, as usual.





> Great advise ^^^^^^


Thanks guys. I appreciate the feedback!

----------


## zeeibi

gettin some pains around my liver/stomach area(just under the right ribs), happenin a few hours after takin the pct and then randomly thru out the day. I am taking milk thistle and NAC for the liver just incase.
hopefully it stops when the clomid dose is lowered next week  :Embarrassment:

----------

